# NGD - ESP Kiko Loureiro Signature in black...!! (Awesome ensues..)



## rob_l (Oct 24, 2009)

Man, I have LUSTED after this thing since first seeing it. Loved everything about it. Absolutely EVERYTHING. The only I could do without is the name of a guitarist that a) I honestly dont know MUCH about, and b) what little I have seen - Hated. But the man knows what to put on a frican sig.!!!!! Hooooly fuck! 

And there was a bit of drama involved - FedEx LOST it - as in Trace Agents - for almost 24 hours!! I was virtually comatose, until yesterday afternoon it was found - and hot-tracked to me this morning. (It was supposed to be priority overnight) So thank god it wasnt the victim of a forklift. Got here bright and early, my tech(UltraWorld on the forums) came by and set up several and this was among them. He was really, really impressed with the overall build, but especially the frets and scallop work - 27 frets, on all strings save for the low E - and the board from fret 12 thru 27 are scalloped!!! 

For those not familiar - The specs...
ESP KIKO LOUREIRO BLACK 

BODY :	Alder w/Pearloid Binding
NECK :	Hard Maple 3P
FINGERBOARD :	Ebony, 27frets (12fret-27fret scalloped)
w/Pearloid Binding
INLAY :	"Fire-K" and Kiko Loureiro at 24th fret
SCALE :	25.5 inch (648mm)
NUT (width) :	Lock Nut (42mm/R2)
JOINT :	Neck-thru-body
TUNER :	GOTOH SG360-07
BRIDGE :	Floyd Rose
PICKUPS :	(Front) Seymour Duncan SHR-1n
(Rear) Seymour Duncan TB-14
CONTROL :	Master Volume, Master Tone (w/Coil split) 
3-Way Lever PU Selector
COLOR :	Black

And now - THE PORN!!!!!!


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 24, 2009)

that scallop is pretty nice.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Oct 24, 2009)

I, too, love those things! I also haven't heard much from him but I'm writing my world music essay on Angra so I'm getting some and I love it 

How much are those things, street price? There's an Edwards version too, right? but no LTD...


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 24, 2009)

I adore those guitars. I will have a blue one, someday...


----------



## SpaceDock (Oct 24, 2009)

Now thats a guitar! Holy crap  I even like the sperm inlays joking


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 24, 2009)

Mmmmm........ pearl binding makes me feel all warm and toasty. 

Amazing score as usual Rob!


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 24, 2009)

Very nice score Rob! I had the Edwards Kiko Loureiro sig (same specs and color) and it was pretty killer so if the ESP version is even nicer you have a gem on your hands!  Congrats man!


----------



## Ultraworld (Oct 24, 2009)

It was a pleasure to set up. The fretwork is to die for. Extremely detailed. The scallops are perfect. Hey Rob, those pics miss the shine on the body. Almost looks flat. ESP really does black guitars well, I can't explain it.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 24, 2009)

Definitely the coolest production ESP around. I've almost bought the Edwards version a few times, one of these days I'll get it.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 24, 2009)

Me thinks you should give me that guitar.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Oct 24, 2009)

That thing is beautiful. So sleek!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 24, 2009)

I too love this model. If it lacked inlays (or maybe if it had ONLY the large flame) and the name on it, it would be just about perfect. Excellent guitar, Rob. You always gets guitars that I love.


----------



## ihave27frets (Oct 24, 2009)

Great looking guitar, and great player! Just hate the inlays... and the company.


----------



## rob_l (Oct 24, 2009)

Then I'm happy and sad for you... ( from Real Genius ) j/k  



Adam Of Angels said:


> I too love this model. If it lacked inlays (or maybe if it had ONLY the large flame) and the name on it, it would be just about perfect. Excellent guitar, Rob. You always gets guitars that I love.



I can understand that. The smaller inlays are SO small though that they're pointless and from more than a foot away they're just blurry ovals so eees a' okey dokey LOL!! But then again, I have, and love, the Marty Friedman sig. Ibby SZ with the big star on it - So who am I to judge -  

But I wanted this to go along with my Horus and 27 fret Xiphos. Someone pointed this out to me a year or so ago over at the Ibanez forums and I've dug it ever since. Only recently have I started to really play the other two and then this one popped back into my head and I was on a f-cking mission to find it. And did so for $2400, which, considering the features and build - Its a steal at that price IMO 27 frets - very, very good. Well executed slant neck single ( I am a whore for this setup ) - sooooo much better. SCALLOPED - Orgasm, then dead...  The scalloping, OFR, perfect pup choices, gotohs and everything else are just icing. This really is a perfectly executed guitar.


----------



## ihave27frets (Oct 24, 2009)

I was thinking of the immortal words of Socrates, who said, "... I drank what?"


----------



## vortex_infinium (Oct 24, 2009)

I've been eye-ing a Kiko sig for like three years now. But they're way outta my price range. Congrats!


----------



## rob_l (Oct 24, 2009)

ihave27frets said:


> I was thinking of the immortal words of Socrates, who said, "... I drank what?"



"Duck!!! ....... Would you classify that as a launch problem, or a design problem...?"


Best movie of it's time...!


----------



## natspotats (Oct 24, 2009)

you sir, have quite the piggy bank


----------



## technomancer (Oct 24, 2009)

Ah, the fire sperm model 

Those are awesome. I think if I was going to drop the cash I'd grab the blue flame top, but all of those are just gorgeous guitars. Congrats


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm so gonna ban you based on the sheer amount of freaking sweet ass gear you have.


----------



## White Cluster (Oct 24, 2009)

Rob..This is God speaking...Buy this awesome axe in Snow White and send it to Dave in CT now..


...*and for my sake stop playing with yourself*


----------



## Samer (Oct 24, 2009)

Its not fair that you dont like the guitarist and you have the guitar  i love Angra ill take that guitar  HAHA.


----------



## rob_l (Oct 25, 2009)

I was honestly kidding - The only things I've seen of him was some solo stuff and the typical YoungGuitar/Youtube stuff. 

Same goes for Page Hamilton - LOVE the sigs. and, though I grew up with Helmet they are definitely not high on my list - at all. But that distressed pink H-S old school Horizon and the standard brushed aluminum models are just soooooo sick. I really just loved it because of the features, obviously. Always wanted to someone to release a guitar with a comfortable, useable scalloped board. And man, after playing for a while now you can really get into the rhythm playing, and whilst soloing the grip and control over the string are phenomenal. And the high E doesnt fall off the edge of the fretboard. 

I had considered an Yngwie strat for a long time. But every one Ive played had the problem of the rfets being too angled and the highwould slip off the board even when you were trying to be extra careful.

At $2019 the Yngwie has two three strikes, so it's out - 1) It's a fender 2) Nuttin' but single coils 3) no locking tuners even on a trem THAT unstable. And then theres just general pooooor attention to detail in general.

I'll spill the beans - This one was brand new and $2199... A knockout price by any account I think.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Oct 25, 2009)

I think I like the black one more than the blue one now. I do sort of want the Edwards one but the ESP one is so sexy, is it worth the extra?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 25, 2009)

I've wanted one for the longest time (well, months at least) and now of course I have to add ANOTHER guitar to the GAS list.

Thanks Rob, you tart


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Apophis (Oct 25, 2009)

Awesome guitar, Congrats


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 25, 2009)

Sweet. I actually like Kiko more than his guitar though, not a fan of archtops.


----------



## kherman (Oct 25, 2009)

rob_l said:


> Then I'm happy and sad for you... ( from Real Genius ) j/k
> 
> 
> 
> I Only recently have I started to really play the other two and then this one popped back into my head and I was on a f-cking mission to find it. And did so for $2400, which, considering the features and build - Its a steal at that price IMO 27 frets - very, very good. Well executed slant neck single ( I am a whore for this setup ) - sooooo much better. SCALLOPED - Orgasm, then dead...  The scalloping, OFR, perfect pup choices, gotohs and everything else are just icing. This really is a perfectly executed guitar.




That is a steal.

Kurosawa and Ikebe both have it for around $5500.



Man, I just hope to own a Edwards one someday.
You're killing me here, Rob!!!


----------



## Duraesu (Oct 25, 2009)

please sir, adopt me! =D


----------



## BigPhi84 (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice guitar! I bought the Kiko solo CD, and he sounds like a blend of Petrucci and Di Meola, but not as good as either of them. Still, his note choice is very tasteful.


----------



## rob_l (Oct 25, 2009)

kherman said:


> That is a steal.
> 
> Kurosawa and Ikebe both have it for around $5500.



I know man - It's actually worse, I over estimated what I paid. It was actually only $2099 + shipping - That's why my head almost popped off my shoulders when I found this - ESP 2009 Custom Ordered Signature Series KIKO LOUREIRO Horizon Black 6-String Electric Guitar - At first, it looks like it's in stock still, but Jason only had two and someone else apparently snatched the other one up right after I did. But ya never know. At this price, if you can - YOU'D BE CRAZY NOT TO!! After playing it last night, I have a new number one.....!! The neck is decidedly more strat like than I expected. But yeah, the price melted dmy brain!!


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Oct 25, 2009)

Every time i see a thread started by you,i automatically unbutton my pants.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 25, 2009)

BigPhi84 said:


> Nice guitar! I bought the Kiko solo CD, and he sounds like a blend of Petrucci and Di Meola, but not as good as either of them. Still, his note choice is very tasteful.



Full Blast would that be?

I shall have to check it out. 

More OnTopic - that's a steal for such a beautiful guitar. Is there not also an SE version which is even more cash?


----------



## Piledriver (Oct 25, 2009)

rob_l said:


> I know man - It's actually worse, I over estimated what I paid. It was actually only $2099 + shipping - That's why my head almost popped off my shoulders when I found this - ESP 2009 Custom Ordered Signature Series KIKO LOUREIRO Horizon Black 6-String Electric Guitar - At first, it looks like it's in stock still, but Jason only had two and someone else apparently snatched the other one up right after I did. But ya never know. At this price, if you can - YOU'D BE CRAZY NOT TO!! After playing it last night, I have a new number one.....!! The neck is decidedly more strat like than I expected. But yeah, the price melted dmy brain!!



how would you describe the neck compared to a soloist?
i am really eye balling one of those edwards kikos but im not looking for that ultra thin shredder neck...


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Oct 25, 2009)

The inlays don't quite do it for me, but other than that, that is one hell of a fine instrument.


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 25, 2009)

BigPhi84 said:


> Nice guitar! I bought the Kiko solo CD, and he sounds like a blend of Petrucci and Di Meola, but not as good as either of them. Still, his note choice is very tasteful.



I hear a lot of Satch in his instrumental playing, but then I prefer Angra to his solo works. The 1st solo CD, No Gravity, is the best of the 3 though, IMO.

The guy is a monster player though, stupidly clean, with very unique note choices/phrasing.


----------



## rob_l (Oct 25, 2009)

Piledriver said:


> how would you describe the neck compared to a soloist?
> i am really eye balling one of those edwards kikos but im not looking for that ultra thin shredder neck...



Yeah, I didnt say much but I did at least make a small mention of it. 

"The neck is decidedly more strat like than I expected." My tech and I both noticed that its distinctly more rounded than a typical "shred" neck profile and radius.... I love it. Same reason I love the Ibby Viper profile that's on the Timmons models. A bit more meat on the neck. With the scallops though, and the overall smooth as silk build quality on it (custom shop - definitely)

A lot of thought was put into this guitar... And I mean A LOT!!!


----------



## NickB11 (Oct 25, 2009)

Awesome guitar....Im really in love with the one with the blue flamed maple top . But this one is killer as well


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 25, 2009)

I know you all have been talking about Kiko solo stuff. Well here is some of it.






ShadyDavey said:


> Full Blast would that be?
> 
> I shall have to check it out.
> 
> More OnTopic - that's a steal for such a beautiful guitar. Is there not also an SE version which is even more cash?


yes. Fullblast is his newest solo CD. Great CD.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Oct 26, 2009)

I`ve always wonder how an scalloped bound fingerboard looks like, perfect.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Oct 26, 2009)

Though I don't really dig his stuff, he's the most impressive guitarist I've ever seen live. Very very fast, accurate, and annoying 

Great score, rob!


----------



## Shawn (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow. That is very sleek looking. Nice score!


----------



## rob_l (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah, this is my number one. Out of over 200 guitars this one just SHINES!!! It's got that certain undefinable mojo to it... 

Like I said - Not big on his music, but the man has the perfectly spec'd guitar. Down to a fine detail its PERFECT!!


----------



## synrgy (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't get it man. Do you get paid to buy awesome gear every single day or something?


----------



## Ultraworld (Oct 28, 2009)

The neck is rounder than most other ESP's. I would dare say Strat slim C. No flat on the back at all. The detail in the fretwork is amazing. A lot of labor went into the neck.


----------



## rob_l (Oct 28, 2009)

Ultraworld said:


> The neck is rounder than most other ESP's. I would dare say Strat slim C. No flat on the back at all.



Kev nailed it. Its a slim Strat neck. I LOVE it. Not quite as chunky as the Andy Timmons Viper neck.


----------



## mikernaut (Oct 28, 2009)

Great guitar, I've always liked the look of those myself and hearing the rave review doesn't help the GAS.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 28, 2009)

That is god damned beautiful. Best body shape ESP do with those contours. The scallops actually pretty comfortable too, and I normally can't get my head around them. How are they?


----------



## thinkpad20 (Oct 28, 2009)

Incredibly beautiful guitar... I've also wanted one ever since I first saw it. But, they aren't cheap!! 

Anyway happy new guitar day and congrats!!



rob_l said:


> Out of over 200 guitars



Holy crap. I wish I had your job.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 28, 2009)

rob_l said:


> Yeah, this is my number one. Out of over 200 guitars this one just SHINES!!! It's got that certain undefinable mojo to it...
> 
> Like I said - Not big on his music, but the man has the perfectly spec'd guitar. Down to a fine detail its PERFECT!!


Got a question Rob. Why don't you really like his music?
Never heard anyone say they didn't like his music.


----------



## rob_l (Oct 28, 2009)

"Hate" was too strong a word - maybe - just the one I chose at the moment. "Indifferent" is waay more accurate 

I'm just old and set in my ways. If something doesnt grab straight away it never will. And back when I first heard Angra, my instant impression was - Not so great, Brazilian Queensryche...


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 28, 2009)

rob_l said:


> "Hate" was too strong a word - maybe - just the one I chose at the moment. "Indifferent" is waay more accurate
> 
> I'm just old and set in my ways. If something doesnt grab straight away it never will. And back when I first heard Angra, my instant impression was - Not so great, Brazilian Queensryche...


Oh ok.


----------



## Dan (Oct 28, 2009)

good lord that thing is utterly breathtaking!


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Oct 28, 2009)

HOLY FUCKING SHITFACED BONER ATTACK!!!!

that's probably my favorite guitar out of your collection.


----------

